# Pelican gun case review



## Dirty Dog (May 31, 2018)

I recently ordered a custom case from mycasebuilder for my modified Glock 41.

The Glock 41 is an extended slide .45 ACP with a 13 round double stack magazine.
This is my bedside gun, and has been modified with a set of fiber optic sights, a TLR-4 laser/flashlight, a full Pyramid trigger system upgrade (set for a 2 lb pull), and a SilencerCo Osprey 45 Suppressor.







The case is from Pelican. Pelican cases are tough, durable, and have an excellent reputation. This one, as is typical for Pelican cases, is overbuilt. It is O-ringed, so it is completely waterproof at depths that even I won't dive to. It's also positively buoyant, so if it's dropped overboard, it'll float, at least theoretically. I have not checked to see how buoyant it is, and obviously this will be affected by the weight of the contents.
It includes a pressure equalization valve. This is important, because if you travel with a case like this to a lower altitude, the pressure differential between the inside and outside of the case can make it very difficult (or impossible) to open.
It is secured by four double latches, includes a combination lock, and can be additionally secured with one or two padlocks. It is TSA approved.
It also includes a shoulder strap to make carrying it easier.






Mycasebuilder custom cuts the foam, and they have a 'screw up replacement' option just in case. You can select from available shapes, set dimensions for simple round/square/rectangular shapes, or upload a photo that can be used to create a custom shape. Location of finger holes (if any) is customizable.  Their selection of shapes is very good. I used their shape library for the spare magazines and the TLR-4. The spaces for the holster, mag holster, ammo boxes, and suppressor were created by setting dimensions, and the Glock 41 was a custom shape created from an uploaded photo. They do have a G41 shape, but it's standard. I did the photo upload to accommodate the extended threaded barrel.






Everything fits perfectly, so I won't be testing their screw up protection plan.

The only negative comment I have is that the case, which comes with a default combination of 000, does not include instructions on how to set the combination lock to numbers of your choice. It's nothing that can't be found with a bit of Google-Fu, but it does seem like something you'd include in your packaging.
The case is not inexpensive, but no Pelican case is. This one is listed on their site at $272.72 including the custom work.


----------



## CB Jones (May 31, 2018)

You need a second opinion.

Send me your whole setup, I’ll test it for a bit and get back with you later with my opinion.


----------



## dvcochran (May 31, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I recently ordered a custom case from mycasebuilder for my modified Glock 41.
> 
> The Glock 41 is an extended slide .45 ACP with a 13 round double stack magazine.
> This is my bedside gun, and has been modified with a set of fiber optic sights, a TLR-4 laser/flashlight, a full Pyramid trigger system upgrade (set for a 2 lb pull), and a SilencerCo Osprey 45 Suppressor.
> ...



I am curious about silencers. Are they legal to the public for any firearm?


----------



## CB Jones (May 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I am curious about silencers. Are they legal to the public for any firearm?



Yes as long as you have the Tax Stamp from the ATF


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I am curious about silencers. Are they legal to the public for any firearm?



They are suppressors, not silencers. Silencers is inaccurate and misleading. And they certainly do not make guns sound like they do in the movies. 
But yes, they are legal. You just have to pay a $200 tax to the ATF, jump through some paperwork hoops, and wait a few months for the FBI to do a background check.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 31, 2018)

Frankly, I'm always a bit surprised how inexpensive Pelican cases are. I priced some of their pro-audio stuff a few years back. Like this case, they were a bit less than I expected for the quality.


----------



## pdg (May 31, 2018)

Oddly, here, suppressors are perfectly legal and entirely unregulated because they're not classified as part of a firearm.

I can go and knock one up in the shed right now if I so choose and there is absolutely nothing whatsoever to stop me doing it nor any penalties.

I can even make them to sell to others with no licencing or taxation (other than income tax on any profit), no need to be a registered dealer or anything.

Weird how laws differ.


----------



## pdg (May 31, 2018)

More on topic though, we all know pelicases are excellent.

That foam is really nicely done though, so much better than the pick and pluck nastiness.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 31, 2018)

pdg said:


> Oddly, here, suppressors are perfectly legal and entirely unregulated because they're not classified as part of a firearm.
> 
> I can go and knock one up in the shed right now if I so choose and there is absolutely nothing whatsoever to stop me doing it nor any penalties.
> 
> ...



That's how it should be. Suppressors do nothing that anyone ought to object to. The laws here were written solely by the ignorant. 
There is currently a bill in the works to remove the suppression of suppressors. I hope it passes.



pdg said:


> More on topic though, we all know pelicases are excellent.
> 
> That foam is really nicely done though, so much better than the pick and pluck nastiness.



That's why I went this route. You can literally get a case custom made to fit any item you want. And, if you have a case already, you can get the custom foam by itself.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

